# source for OEM auto/motorcycle connectors?



## DannoXYZ (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm trying to work with changing some lighting on motorcycles and cars and am having a hard time finding connectors so I don't have to hack up the factory wiring harness. I've found some connectors at http://www.delcity.net. Any other sources for connectors?

Thanks.


----------



## DrScott (Jul 18, 2011)

Try Eastern Beaver

Also, www.tech.bareasschoppers.com has part numbers for OEM metric spade/bullet connectors from Suzuki.


----------



## Phil_508 (Sep 18, 2011)

I like Anderson Powerpoles

http://www.powerwerx.com/anderson-powerpoles/


Only thing they are not good for is extreme high current such as RC Helicopters.


----------



## pantaz (Nov 3, 2011)

Many cars use Weather Pack or Metri-Pack connectors, which are available online from many sources.
For older Japanese bikes & cars, try http://www.vintageconnections.com/
Cyclewareables.com is another good source for OEM motorcycle connectors. (_Really crappy website, but they have some hard to find stuff._)

Others that I have bookmarked, but have not purchased from:
http://www.hvccycle.com/index.html
http://www.haywireinc.com/
http://www.waytekwire.com/
http://www.kayjayco.com/index.htm


----------

